# Electronic calls



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have not used the wireless preymaster but do have the other preymaster. It has called in a lot of coyotes. I think the Johnny Stewart sounds are some of the best. I even put some of them on my Foxpro FX 3. I have thought about going back to my preymaster, I havent had the luck with the Foxpro that I did with it.


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

I have called a lot of coyotes with my Foxpro, in my opinion you can't go wrong with them, but I will agree that Johnny Stewart calls sound really good. I think you would be happy with it.


----------

